# How to make use of TPM chip?

## drseergio

I have discovered that my laptop features a TPM chip (but not fingerprint scanner), I have also enabled support for this chip in kernel. However, it is not completely clear to me how can I make use of it.

----------

## didymos

Probably, you want app-crypt/tpm-tools.  Other than that, I have no idea.

----------

## drseergio

I've took a look on these tools. TPM could be used for key generation, random number generation, key storage... Not really into that now. It would cool, though, if kwalletmanager could use TPM for storing its passwords. Probably it is quite possible through the trousers API. If I have time I will look into it...

----------

## cmond

Hi 

The asus F3SvB1 has the TPM, however when I tried to activate it via Vista, it rebooted and stalled my notebook upon configuration. I later realized by default the TPM chip is deactivated in the bios, and I should have activated it before configuring in Vista. Now my notebook is locked and I am unable to get into the bios. I called Asus tech and they don't even know how to take care of it. Anyone got any ideas?

CMD

----------

